# This weeks haul!!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Went a little crazy this week. 

Johnnie Green (love it, think its better than blue!)
Hirsch Bourbon
George T Stagg Bourbon
Ron Zacappa Rum 
Leaf and Dale Cuban Roast Coffee
2 Camacho 2006 Libertys
2 Camacho 60/40 Libertys 05 or 04?
1 box of Illusione 88's

More to come next week!!

Bigfoot


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Now that's one helluva haul!


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

well there went all the spending money, but it was well spent


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

:dribble: wiping chin and keyboard:dribble:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Dude, why'd you carry all that stuff into your house? You should've just left it all in your trunk for the herf next Saturday! :biggrin:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Great collection of smokes Brian! I love those Illusiones. I believe the unpainted coffins are 2004 Liberty - my 2005's have the US flag painted on the coffins. Is there a black tag on the side that says Amendment XII? If so, that would be the 2004.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet haul!! Would we expect anything less from bigfoot?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Webmeister, Amendment XII is on the side, thanks for the update!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Brian I love your style! Those illusions look absolutely delicious..probably go good with that Kentucky 

Whats the difference by the way between Johnnie Walker Green and Blue Label? Age?


----------



## cjd-uk (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like you're going to have sensation overload for some time to come, I'm jealous.

Enjoy
Colin


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Great Brian!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Outstanding haul


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Those are some nice pickups!!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice selection! Jon Jon the biggest difference is that Blue Label is $100-$150 dollars more expensive. I also prefer the Green over the Blue, it tastes more like a single malt to me, I just feel like the Blue is just too smooth (that sounds totally stupid but true). My favorite of the whole line is the Gold.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

great Pics Brian, love those Illusione and got 1 of the Liberty sleeping till next year---
-------HaH!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

What else can one say but, AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Now I know where all my money goes when I buy CAO's...that's it, no more outlay of my hard earned $$$$ unless you invite me to share...lol! Anyway, I do not envy you, but, rather congratulate you on your excellent choice and decisionmaking! You know how to live!
Best,
ylo2na/chuck


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> Now I know where all my money goes when I buy CAO's...that's it, no more outlay of my hard earned $$$$
> :roflmao:
> wow thats some haul


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

very nice haul!!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn, that is one heck of a pick up. Makes me think I need to start a Liberty Collection too!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Great collection of smokes Brian! I love those Illusiones. I believe the unpainted coffins are 2004 Liberty - my 2005's have the US flag painted on the coffins. Is there a black tag on the side that says Amendment XII? If so, that would be the 2004.


Yep, the unpainted ones are 2004's. Nice find!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn Brian, that's some haul you got there. Enjoy, bro! :dribble:

CD


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble: Your killing me bro!!! :dribble:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy God almighty...what a pickup. how many mortgages do you have anyhow?


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Ssss-huh-huh-huh-weet! Party at Brian's! (No, not me, the other Brian!)


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I love seeing all the stuff you buy Brian! Lets me know what the cool kids are buying this year!  -see ya next week.


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Please give us a review on the bourbon's. I'm interested in picking up a new bottle this week as well.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very very nice


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn!! Nice haul!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Whats the difference by the way between Johnnie Walker Green and Blue Label? Age?

Johnnie Blue is a 50 yr old blended scotch. Johnnie Walker Green is a blend as well, but its only blended with Single Malt Scotches.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I live in the wrong state, I need you as a neighbor....


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice.


----------

